# The Rapid Fat Loss Handbook. Lyle Mcdonald



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sat reading it now. Very good book.

Starting Protein Sparing Modified Fast tomorrow. Wish me luck lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I know a few people who have used this to great success. Good book too!


Yeah it's really informative.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Funnily enough i was looking through this today also. Thinking of using this a month before my hols in May. keep us posted.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah it's really informative.


Best of luck mate. Will be following to see if it's worth doing.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

coke said:


> Funnily enough i was looking through this today also. Thinking of using this a month before my hols in May. keep us posted.


I might do a little log of my experience on it.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what are the basic principles for his quick fat loss program?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Best of luck mate. Will be following to see if it's worth doing.


Thanks mate,gonna log it.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I might do a little log of my experience on it.


Good idea mate.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate,gonna log it.


Tag me in when you start the log buddy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> what are the basic principles for his quick fat loss program?


It's basically very low fat very low carbs high protein.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Similar to the velocity diet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Tag me in when you start the log buddy.


Will do mate.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Excellent stuff - very effective! In for the log.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Once you get bored, get his ultimate diet 2.0 it's brutality in a book...yet bloody amazing, so judging from that book I'd say your in for a treat!


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Ive just acquired a PDF of it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

monkeez said:


> Ive just acquired a PDF of it


Why don't you share it then?


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Why don't you share it then?


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vvqgukd2aler32x/iQhGv11Lrg

should be in the diet section fella


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

stevieboy100 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vvqgukd2aler32x/iQhGv11Lrg
> 
> should be in the diet section fella


Thanks very much @stevieboy100


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Why don't you share it then?


Just googled it and it came up


----------



## donkeytwonk (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.valetudo.ru/redforum/attachments/9703d1317901289


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks very much @stevieboy100


no problem , have nearly every ebook going give us a pm if ur after out and ill try and sort it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

stevieboy100 said:


> no problem , have nearly every ebook going give us a pm if ur after out and ill try and sort it


I 'acquired' mine too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Similar to the velocity diet?


Yes mate.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

stevieboy100 said:


> no problem , have nearly every ebook going give us a pm if ur after out and ill try and sort it


Thanks buddy. I am following @FelonE thread. so may get you to post me the e-book buddy.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I 'acquired' mine too


Lol who the fVck buys these things :cool2:

nah mate the diet is good i did 2 cycles of PSMF while on DNP @ 23 stone , now down 2 15 stone but have been on aas for 2 years now B&C

actually on Dhacks Dbol and 1G Test now atm, can i just say that dhacks dbol is fine for everyone going on about it on the forum


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

stevieboy100 said:


> Lol who the fVck buys these things :cool2:
> 
> nah mate the diet is good i did 2 cycles of PSMF while on DNP @ 23 stone , now down 2 15 stone but have been on aas for 2 years now B&C
> 
> actually on Dhacks Dbol and 1G Test now atm, can i just say that dhacks dbol is fine for everyone going on about it on the forum


Can't remember the last I bought anything downloadable lol.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I lasted 6 days on the category 1 diet then went to tesco and filled the trolly with carbs and gorged on them!
> 
> Good luck!!! What category you doing?


Game on then @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I lasted 6 days on the category 1 diet then went to tesco and filled the trolly with carbs and gorged on them!
> 
> Good luck!!! What category you doing?


Cat 1


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Game on then @FelonE


I've been on 2100 for about 2 weeks with only a refeed once a week. I've got this in the bag mate lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

stevieboy100 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vvqgukd2aler32x/iQhGv11Lrg
> 
> should be in the diet section fella


reps sent for that


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Is the psmf worth it for say 2-4 weeks natty.

Or would you only do it on aas


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Is the psmf worth it for say 2-4 weeks natty.
> 
> Or would you only do it on aas


I'm on test/winny. At the bf etc I'm at now I'd be a bit worried about doing it natty for long.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm on test/winny. At the bf etc I'm at now I'd be a bit worried about doing it natty for long.


You thought about adding in T3?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Been reading it a bit today. Turns out my cutting plan is a crossover between 5:2 and PSMF :thumb: And I thought I was being a total maverick :lol:


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

I tried lyle's ultimate diet 2 a few years back. It was the hardest diet/training plan i've ever tried, by week four I couldn't think straight and found hard to work,I Was totally burnt out so I packed it in, on the plus side I lost almost 3 inches around my waist, maintained all muscle and my lifts increased, all this was done natty, if I was to do it again I'd run a dose of test with it, its a total sufferfest!


----------

